# What were your perceptions before you cae to South Africa and how have they changed ?



## Tristan17 (Jan 19, 2011)

Sigh, me and my silly laptop keys = typos.

I'm be very interested to know what people expected of South Africa/Africa in general before they came, and how they have changed since really living/travelling here.

Were there anyone who truly was unaware of the extent of grime or poverty ? Or rather were most unaware of the infrastructure and modern cities ? Regarding crime what were you expecting, and have you been surprised ? People ? Sites ? Lifestyle ?

It would made a welcome relief from us "saffers" all arguing the same boring old things to hear it from the "horses mouth" so to speak.

Thanks.


----------



## ksmith (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm a Canadian married to a South African and now take in interest in all things South African; I had never met a South African before I came to the UK (and here they're a dime a dozen!) and my knowledge of South Africa was somewhat embarrassing (although, in all fairness, I probably knew as much about SA as your average Saffa knows about Canada). What first came to mind was of course, apartheid and Nelson Mandela. 
I've now travelled to South Africa and yes, some things were a surprise. What a beautiful country it is. How stunning, modern and CLEAN Cape Town is and how amazing the Western Cape is with excellent infrastructure. I was also surprised at how much poverty there was. I thought the current government would be doing a lot more to provide very good education (which would then provide more job opportunities).
Crime- before, I had no idea that South Africa had such a problem with violent crime. The stories that I hear from every day Saffas and even the official statistics are shocking to me. My own husband was hijacked with three guns held to his head (three guns!), and in his own family and friends the list is long of those affected by crime, one which ended in a death (almost all of the family and friends are now in Australia). It is the home invasions and the hijackings I find shocking and the violence that can accompany them. I was surprised to see how virtually all houses had burglar bars on their windows and gates but I can understand why. If it weren't for the crime, we would go to SA but I am hesitant. 
I was also surprised to discover SA has one of the highest rates, if not number one, for rape and how little the government does about it. I watched a documentary recently called, I think, Tough Aunties, about a group of women trying to help children who've been raped/abused. It was shocking and disturbing. 
Just a few of my impressions. I'm looking forward to going back, which won't be till April 2012.


----------

